# will I need a Chiller



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I will have a sump in the basement and return line to the tank will be around 13'. How big is the chance, that I will need a chiller to reduce heating from the pump?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

WHen using external pumps there are two types:

Direct drive: drive shaft is connected to the impeller in the volute 

Magnetically coupled: drive shaft is connected to a magnetic "cup" and the impeller well of the volute is inserted in the magnetic "cup".

Magnetically coupled pumps, ie BlueLine, Iwaki, CoraLife, do not heat the water as much as diect drive, ie ReeFlo, Dolphin, MDM, as there is direct heat transfer from the motor to the water in the volute through the drive shaft.

The next area to keep in mind is the temperature of the sump area. The pump itself will generate heat, no matter the drive type. If the generated heat is allowed to vent out/escape into the room, heat transfer will be minimal. If the area is small and enclosed, you may have heat issues. It's all about ambient air temperature in the space 

Using a chiller you need "air space" for the heat exchange. Putting a chiller in a small enclosed area will not work effectively.

Check the thermometer and go from there. It's easier, cheaper and quieter to vent the sump area than it is to use a chiller.

JM2C/E/HTH


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

you made my day. Thank you

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*chillers*

hey, can I hijack your thread for a sec?
Since chillers are an expensive purchase, big and noisy, I'd like to know
how many people in town actually use a chiller?
It was hot last summer. My water temp was usually a bit above recommended 27. I think it even got to about 31 a bunch of times. We have air/con at home, and it was always on. I think I'm going to reduce my photocycle by a few hours. Or maybe run 4 lights, instead of 6... And get a new fan, though I found that running a fan required pretty much almost daily top offs of ~a gallon. Which is a pain. So - what did you do last summer?


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

Major reason sump in basement is no more need chiller in summer. I never used chiller for my sump in basement. Almost I can say no heater, no chiller I need.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

teemee said:


> Which is a pain. So - what did you do last summer?


I did not have a pain, since I did not have SW tank 
All headache started just now  (but I like it)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

I've seen an older refrigerator used as a chiller, been in use for over 10 years. Granted, you need the extra space


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

sig said:


> I will have a sump in the basement and return line to the tank will be around 13'. How big is the chance, that I will need a chiller to reduce heating from the pump?


Never had the need for one myself when running MH's.....just used a couple fans. Now with my LED lighting I don't even need the fans, but then again I run the AC in the summer time.


----------

